# Toxoplasmosis



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

I am currently 23 weeks pregnant, and have just been called by my vet to let me know that my dog has toxoplasmosis, they thought he had had a mini stroke but blood results for him have proved positive for toxo.

I had a detailed private scan at 20 weeks when all was fine and a bog standard NHS one a week ago when all was deemed OK ( but the NHS one was failry basic), and I have arranged a blood test at my GP surgery for Monday. However my question is what damage could I do to my baby at this stage of gestation if I have contracted it, and are the precautionary measures just to avoid handling any dog poo, which I never do with my bare hands but do pick up with a pooper scooper!!! Or is there something else I should be doing.

Thanks, Janna


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I would say that if you have good hygiene standards then the risk is very small. The text book says that 10-24 weeks are the most dangerous weeks, potentially causing miscarriage in the early weeks and abnormalities later.

Be reassured by your recent scan as it has shown your baby is normal, it has just got to grow and mature now. Wait for your blood test result and _if_ you have been infected there is medication which can reduce the risk by 50%.

I hope that helps....please do not worry too much

Jan x

ps hope the dog is ok too


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Jan

Thank u so much for your quick reply,I really must say that the support that you all provide to us is just fantastic.

Thanks, and I'm glad to report that Scooby (the dog) is improving thanks
Janna


----------

